# FET: Natural Cycle or with Drugs?



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Girls

We have been told that we can choose whether to have a natural cycle for our FET or to use drugs.  We had an FET last year with a natural cycle, which resulted in a BFP - sadly m/c at 8 weeks - so naturally enough, I'd prefer to go without drugs.  I'm wondering if there are any benefits to going with drugs, or whether I should stick to the natural way?

any advice gratefully appreciated - these frosties will be our last attempt, so we want to make sure we do everything right for them

thanks

Susie
x


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Susie

With a natural cycle you just have to do things as they happen e.g. have embies put back at the right time, but with a drugs cycle, the ball is more in the clinics court. They can work round things like weekends etc. I dont think there is any difference in the outcome ratings but the drugs cycle is more flexiable. 

I hope this helps, it so hard to explain as I have only really done the drugs cycle.

Love Kez xxx


----------

